# Aromamizer RDA



## kimbo (8/3/15)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hands (8/3/15)

interesting. i just don't like the shape. but if it vapes nice who cares what it looks like

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (8/3/15)

Realy nice looking, and interesting

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (8/3/15)

That's actually a very unique design, and I wonder just how good the flavour is.

One thing is for sure though, you will never have a problem with having your atomizer being stuck to the mod with this one.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Andre (8/3/15)

I like it, very unique. See they have it in round as well. And RTA on the cards too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff (8/3/15)

hands said:


> interesting. i just don't like the shape. but if it vapes nice who cares what it looks like


The review was on the Hex Version, AROMAMIZER RDA SC901-H. The Round version is the AROMAMIZER RDA SC901-R


----------

